# Anyone else got one of these letters



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

I submitted my entry to Warners for the P'boro show about 09:30 via their web site on Friday the 27th March went through all the rigmarole on line typing in card and membership details, sending it, This is confirmed in the Safari history for that day all 11 entries. It is also some 7 working days before their shut off.
Today I get a letter offering me a place at the discounted price but I have to pay on the gate.
Now Warners are not answering their phones and if I am to pay at the gate I will not be allowed on the MHF site.


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi
yes I received a letter today, offering a discount but paying on the gate.
regads
Don


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*anyone else got one of these letters*

Hi Don I have just had a right up and a downer with Warners. There is no way we will be allowed on the MHF site


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Richard and Don


I have no idea what has gone wrong with Warners and don't quite understand why they should offer you a discount but then not let you park with MHF?

If you could both PM me with the full name and postcode that the bookings were made under, also the date and time of booking, I will e-mail Warners to try to find out the problem and hopefully sort it out.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We can't attend the National this year but this morning we got a letter from Warners offering a discount 'on the gate' as we'd booked in earlier years.

I think they're trying to drum up last minute extra business.

SDA


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

One of my friends got one this morning too and thought it odd because they had already booked on line. On checking they found out their booking had not gone through and they are having the same problems as members here.

Warners will not process it and they now must pay on the gate and cannot get into club or even non member lines! Apparently there is a separate area for pay on the gate folk?

peedee


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Warners letter*

Just a thought, you have reached the allocation of 68 places according to the Rally list. Could this have anything to do with it?


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*anyone else got one of these letters*

Just been through the history page and I did receive the acknowledgement page from their Out And about site confirming they acknowledged my purchase.
Now when I spoke to the person who transfered me from trade desk, i was told she had contacted Firefox, they denied all knowledge of a transmission.

This is now the third time it has happened to personally, two of the times I had time on my side and telephoned a order. Now I know of 2 others who are disappointed.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*anyone else got one of these letters*

Hi wackywyco

I might have agreed with you had I was not 18th on the list


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*anyone else got one of these letters- the end of the saga*

My commiseration's to all with the same problem.
My PM to our organisers

Hi Jacquie and Jenny

Could you strike me off the list for P'boro. You would never believe the excuses this Warners outfit excuses came up with. My contempt and loathing for this shower is un-describable in print, similar to the present Westminster crowd. 
If we get to P'boro we might call in to say Hi. Sorry for any inconvenience. 
Best wishes


----------

